# BBQ Catering Help



## marrey25 (Nov 8, 2016)

So I was asked for quote for a graduation party and the client was wanting a BBQ Feast. I our initial conversation she said she would have around 60 people. She would like Brisket, "maybe some chicken thighs", and some sausage. For sides she was thinking BBQ Beans, Coleslaw, and Mac & Cheese. I have costed out a per serving price for each individual item. I have also checked the local popular BBQ restaurants and have their quotes for similar packages and im trying to be competitive.

One Place offers" $11.99 for choice of 3 meats and 3 sides" another place is "$13 for 3 meats and 2 sides".  

So now my questions are? 1) How Do BBQ quote people? 2) When quoted this way, how do restaurants/ Caterers no how much of each meat/sides to make. 3) when restaurants/caterers Quote people in this way how do they egt the price if everything has a different price point? DO they just take every item price point and multiply it by 60? Sorry if it is confusing and a lot but I'm new to this.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Do some reading, most of your answers are in the archives.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

chefbuba said:


> Do some reading, most of your answers are in the archives.





manavatmix said:


> a few older posts carry responses to them, have answered a few costing related posts. go thru the trouble of searching them, its already here!


mimi


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

There are many factors to remember when trying to cost out a catering menu. First of all you only know what you know. The location of the sides could be first so there is less room on the plate to pile on the meats. People will always pile on at the beginning of the buffet and then taper off at the end. With the meats being at the end you can figure two slices of Brisket (4oz), one chicken thigh and either a whole or 1/2 sausage. This is the way you control how much food people take. Your not really concerned how much of the sides they eat. You will figure out a cost so you know what portions x 60 are. But, all of the sides you have will stretch. You also learn with every catering. When I first started my catering business I measure different sides and either counted how many I had per pound or how many ounces a scoop of something was. You only need to do this once, keep track so you know. If I were doing this catering I would offer the Chicken in a BBQ sauce to keep it moist. I would carve the brisket to keep it moist and also control the portion. The sausage is easy to keep hot and in good condition in a chaffer. I would cut some of the sausage in 1/2  so people could take a smaller portion. When I make a menu I think of all these things. I control how much they take, not the other way around. Think of every scenario and consider all logistics in making sure you cover all the bases. You can go over everything in your mind a thousand times. You only have one time to do it right.............Good Luck.........ChefBillyB


----------

